# Rubato



## CatRuby

I accidentally posted this in the wrong section of the forum, whoops.

I am a young piano student and one of the pieces I am working on right now is Chopin's Waltz #19 in A Minor Op. Posth..
I am having difficulty with the rubato, as I have had limited exposure to the romantic era in the past. Could I have some advice on how much rubato to apply, where, etc.?


----------



## Feathers

Oh, I answered you in the other section of the forum...ooops...

http://www.talkclassical.com/24599-piano-technique-help.html


----------

